# Labor from temp services?



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

GCMan said:


> Yep, I get all hostile about the phony 1099ing of "contractors". It's wrong. You are stealing from everybody. :evil:
> 
> But there is nothing wrong with hiring a Hispanic you suspect may be illegal. The government does not require you to verify their status, and quite frankly, they don't care. Just do the right thing and withhold. And don't let them claim ten dependents. The Feds want you to keep it to a maximum of four, if I remember correctly.
> 
> ...


 True about the 1099 threshold, but in my state there is no threshold for workers comp,and its unlikely a guy i hire off a street corner is going to have an insurance certificate i need for my yearly audit.


----------



## ConcreteGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

If your intent is to hire a legitimate contractor, then none of my outrageous comments apply. I was speaking of employees, or to the point of this post, temporary help. My comments about the 1099 threshold is very relevant to that. Wasn't thinking of anything else than some contractor needing temporary help and wanted to offer a legitimate, legal and honorable alternative. 

If your intent is to hire a legitimate contractor, then I have _brand new_ outrageous comments, jkg lol!

But on topic, I recommend temps and day laborers, just remember it's not your job to worry about their status. Just be fair to your fellow taxpayers.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

> But there is nothing wrong with hiring a Hispanic you suspect may be illegal. The government does not require you to verify their status


 You might want to double check on that issue with your attorney. I have very specific leagl documents that are required in my company file proving egibility for employemnt in the United States. My insurance company also gives me hell if I can not properly document a 1099 sub. If I don't have his paperwork in order, they call him an employee and fine me for not reporting him. I have had this happen even with legit subs who's paperwork we somehow overlooked.

As far as Day Labor hiring sites, I use to use those guys. I got some great workers from there. Last year one of the local guys up and murdered the woman in the house where he was working while he was working there. The nightmare the followed was enough to put me off to ILLEGAL, let me say that again ILLEGAL immigrants, no matter what country they come from. 

I should also state that here our local government actually sets up Hiring Sites to keep them off the corners. They are staffed, subsadized and policed by TAX PAYERS. They even send their kids to public schools. We even give them FREE Legal Council when they break our laws.

I have since wondered what our politicians would say if everyone on un-employment suddnly demanded that they get hiring sites, tax free income, legal and financial aid and didn't pay any taxes back. Why is it that the Tax Man hits us hard for not reporting our income, but they turn their backs on illegals.


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have hired through first choice. I found my own people and then sent them to first choice to be hired and sent back to me. I paid the temp company time and a half of wat the worker was paid. This covered employee pay, workers comp, all employer paid taxes, and all paper work. I would call in the hours once a week the employees would recieve a check and once a month I would get billed. Liability insurance was mine to pay. The finaces would have been the same had I used thier workers. This was a good way to hire temporary help without gearing up to do pay roll.
Jim Bunton


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

I both graduated from a tech school and used to work for a temp agency. We are planning on hiring our helpers from the local vo tech. I hate to say it but we pay them the same as a new helper from the newspaper. Vo-tech is 3 years training lots of both book and hands on. Same pay as someone with no experiance at all. Its win win all around. As far as temp services. I may have had a differnce experiance with this. I came from an area with lots of building and few electricians. The area was paying a max of $15 for a 5th year journyman and no benfits. I went to the temp service and recieved $22-24 an hour with full benfits. $7 more an hour with benfits. I was there. I also got to pick and choose where I was working. If I went in today and didnt like the foreman I went someplace else tommarow. This was about 10 years ago now. Im not sure what the temp services are like now.


----------



## CLP162 (Jun 15, 2007)

_



But there is nothing wrong with hiring a Hispanic you suspect may be illegal. The government does not require you to verify their status, and quite frankly, they don't care.

Click to expand...

_I don't blame anyone who hires someone for a lower wage who might not have their documents. This is good business sense. It really comes down to caring for others who live here legally. I grew up in a foreign country and did a job for two weeks. When I went to get paid they said NO! you do not have the proper documents to work in this country.

The problem with this view (hiring illegal immigrants) is there are individuals who have to compete with Illegal's that have a right to work in this country. Don't you dare say "but they'll do jobs Americans don't want to do" that's not true. The truth is for every illegal immigrant that works there is a legal worker that can't. We can't compete with wages paid to an illegal immigrant. This has nothing to do with taxes and nothing to do with crime (as some politicians would claim). 

And by the way...they are not all Hispanic as you claim


----------

